# irregular cycles?



## menz80 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hello,

Just wanted to know isf this affects anyone else.  I have been ttc for nearly 3 years now.  I was previously on the depo contraceptive injection and after stopping this it took 10 months for my first period to return.  Since then i have had a period every month but the cycle can vary from 21 days to 29.  

when i have mentioned this at the doctors they don't seem concerned and i have bben told that i must be ovulating as i have a period each month!

The uncertainty each month is a nightmare as each day i get over 21 i start getting hopeful, then it builds up to a big let down!

I am going to our first app at Fc in 3 weeks and i'm not sure if i should be more accertive on this issue, or is it just nomal?

Nicky


----------



## tracyl247 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi Menz

i think the reason why the doctor is not overly concerned is that depending on the treatment you may end up having your cycle will be controlled by medication.  You should ask though when you have your appointment what they might have planned and how that will work and affect your cycle.

take care 

Tracy


----------



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey,

Try not to worry about your cycles, mine are crazy, i came off the pill in december 09 and my periods are awful, they range from 31 days to 43 days so im in the same boat, have no idea when im ovulating each month its horrible. The doctors didnt seem overly concerned about my cycles though, i'd just mention it at your FC appointment and see if they can give you a better indication if its "normal" good luck xxx


----------



## menz80 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, it is a nightmare i agree, i bever know when i am ovulating, i have tried the sticks testing but don't know when to start testing, never get a positive result so get dejected!  I have gone from a 29 day cycle last month to 22 this!!


----------



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

I know it's horrible my gp told me it was a waste of time and money doing ov sticks as it's such a different cycle each month. Got my fingers crossed that all is ok for you x


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi mez80,
I'm the same as you.  My cycle varies between 20 - 28 days, although it's typically between 22 - 26 days.  Whenever I go past 24 - 25 days I start to get my hopes up and convince myself that PMS symptoms are actually pregnancy symptoms.  My body has an uncanny knack of altering my PMS symptoms every 3 months or so too, so just when I come to terms with what my PMS symptoms are (and I am sure they can't be pregnancy symptoms) - ta dah!!  It changes them!  For the last 2 or 3 months I've been experiencing really bad nausea which of course has had me convinced that AF isn't on her way, only to be mortified when she shows up  
Last month I even needed to pee a ridiculous amount of times, so much so that I took a sample to my GP fully expecting him to tell me I had a urine infection.  He tested it and told me that there was no sign of infection there, so what did I do?  Yep, I convinced myself I must be pregnant    Needless to say, I wasn't...stupid body!!
Also, the OPK's never work for me either.  I start off with no line, then I get a line that gets gradually darker, but nowhere near to the colour it should be and I'm always left wondering if I actually ovulated or not.
My GP has also told me that if I get a period every month it shows I ovulate every month, although I'm not so sure about that!


----------



## Peace50 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi all

Irregular cycles are the pits, I was always pretty much regular, give or take a day then a year ago I went from anywhere from 21 to 65 days! Obviously this is to do with my pcos but every month I build it up in my head that I could be pregnant and I never am. 

Also if anyone tries ovulation kits and have pcos, don't waste your money as research show they don't work for us. Found this out a bit late after a year of peeing on stick almost daily... Good it's crazy what this longing for a baby makes me do.

Finally I do think stress effects our cycles, I try my best not to get stressed out and it does work. When I'm on holiday and not thinking about babies or work...bam! I get my period at 28 days. 

X


----------



## ErinA (Oct 13, 2011)

Same boat here!! I vary between 35-53 days since coming off the pill!! You can get a period without ovulating so your doctor is wrong!! Gp's are pants with fertility issues! I've had bloods done and they revealed that I don't ovulate but the doctors won't refer me until we have been trying 2 years. Really want to go on clomid but not sure how to go about it if I can't get referred!! Any ideas? Have you tried taking agnus castus? It's supposed to balance your hormones and regulate cycles. Ive been taking It for  weeks now but haven't seen any evidence of it working yet


----------



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

That is really crap if they have told you that you arent even ovulating and wont refer you. I'd try again or maybe just try the hosptial and see gyneacology department? although they aren't always the best, i got told i wasnt ovulating and to wait 3 months for my follow up appointment but i made them change it lol x


----------

